# Ethnicity and Beauty



## Writ-with-Hand (May 6, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> ...the topic was interesting. Ethnicity  and beauty. I really think the topic deserves it's own thread, going  really well from an artist's point of view without getting down and  dirty. I'd be interesting in reading and just might jump in!



These are youtube, so, I presume the links are reasonably understood or assumed not to be pornography. But they show male strippers with some skin exposed.

I wish I could find those specific pictures of Dominican male strippers that 19 year old woman from the D.R. posted online. Those two cats waaaaay better than these cats in the vids.

Nonetheless, these dudes aren't bad looking either.

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj40VogeyRE

2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMY7qylidcw

3. http://monaga.blogspot.com/2009/10/dominican-strippers.html

(the 3rd link is not a site I visit but it came up in a google search and whoever runs the site put up youtube vids of male Dominican-American strippers apparently)


----------



## Edgewise (May 6, 2010)

You know my feelings on Latina's in terms of physical beauty.  Here's a corollary...90% of Latina's have very warm personalities.  I don't know if it's because they have been raised in Hispanic families, which tend to be extremely tight, or if it's because of something else, but that quality only adds to their overall beauty to me.


----------



## Patrick (May 6, 2010)

LOL. You may as well look at some bodybuilders if you want to see men with highly developed upper bodies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ycipB9HJOI

There you go, just typed in bodybuilding on youtube and that's on the first page.


----------



## JosephB (May 6, 2010)

I think there are beautiful women among all ethnic groups. I used to have a big thing for tall, (real) blond, fair women. My girlfriend in college was of Dutch ancestry and fit that bill exaclty. But then she turned out to be completely insane. It's really more about the individual.


----------



## Patrick (May 6, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I think there are beautiful women among all ethnic groups. I used to have a big thing for tall, (real) blond, fair women. My girlfriend in college was of Dutch ancestry and fit that bill exaclty. But then she turned out to completly insane. It's really more about the individual.



Gentlemen prefer blondes but gentlemen marry brunettes.


----------



## JosephB (May 6, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> Gentlemen prefer blondes but gentlemen marry brunettes.



I would have preferred bald -- anything -- after that chick. Think "Fatal Attraction" and you'll get the idea.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 6, 2010)

See? I jumped in, Writ. I think Kim Bassinger is by far the most beautiful woman I've seen yet. She's part German, Irish, Swedish and Cherokee. The latter, probably why she's aged so well. And she's never needed make-up.

But then you have women in Africa who grossly elongate their necks with rings (a particular name for them which I've forgotten). And there, this is considered to be very attractive.

As for men body builders. There's no attraction there for me. All I see is a distorted body. And you may think Laurie is full of S**t when I say that I'm most attracted to a man's mind. I've dated traditionally good looking men and then not so traditionally good looking. Intelligence (with a sense of humour) is the common denominator for me. But if he looks like the Elephant Man, no matter how brainy, I'd have to pass...


----------



## Eluixa (May 6, 2010)

Are you asking preferences? I've seen gorgeous in a lot of places, a lot of different people, as an artist [even if I'm on hiatus], I look at people all the time. From models to wal mart shoppers, and have been impressed, and or totally uninterested in both.
I do find it really hard to seperate the features from the person though. A quick smile and a man could have my attention immediatly. Frown at me, and you are very possibly a dick. It's that quick. Actions shine through, making mister not so hot with crooked teeth a man to be considered, if just till you get to know him. OK, see? I'm mixing up what you seem to imply, that I should keep skin deep here. 
A stripper though, would be what the person hiring would hope to be cream of the crop, and everywhere has it's percieved cream. I prefer to take the people as a whole, and have a preference. Mine is asian, running to native american. Sometimes I find some to be too pretty too, not rough enough. Or maybe I just like a commoner sort. I like farmers, for instance.


----------



## Patrick (May 6, 2010)

Eluixa said:


> I should keep skin deep here.



Don't be racist. :lone:


----------



## Gumby (May 6, 2010)

I like a man to look like a man. He can't be prettier than I am.   I am married to a fairly dark skinned Mexican man. To me, he is very handsome. But he isn't a pretty man, he's a masculine man. Many of the male models and actors are very good looking, but for my personal taste, they need to be a little rough around the edges.


----------



## Patrick (May 6, 2010)

Gumby said:


> He can't be prettier than I am.


 

Battle of the sexes, lol.


----------



## A-L (May 6, 2010)

I just love women. All women. Of course, I like some more (much, much more) than others but still...Currently though, I am in love with Hispanic women.


----------



## Eluixa (May 6, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> Don't be racist. :lone:



Eh? 
But you brought to my attention that messed up sentence. Thanks, will fix it.


----------



## Eluixa (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Linton Robinson (May 6, 2010)

> A stripper though, would be what the person hiring would hope to be cream of the crop, and everywhere has it's percieved cream.



In a perfect world.  Reality lags behind.


----------



## Eluixa (May 6, 2010)

This is a great movie, btw, and he is fine, but I love him for his character, it makes him beautiful, where, had I seen just his picture, before I saw him smile... I'd not have been nearly as impressed.


----------



## Eluixa (May 6, 2010)

Just one more for tonight, but I saved the best for last.


----------



## Patrick (May 6, 2010)

Richard Gear in Pretty Woman is a truly handsome man.


----------



## alanmt (May 6, 2010)

I think writers are sexy!

I certainly appreciate writ's aesthetic as well.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

alanmt said:


> I think writers are sexy!
> 
> I certainly appreciate writ's aesthetic as well.



  :-D


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> LOL. You may as well look at some bodybuilders if you want to see men with highly developed upper bodies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ycipB9HJOI
> 
> There you go, just typed in bodybuilding on youtube and that's on the first page.



Mer, for a nigga that likes Scandinavians (nothing wrongs with that - so long as you are not in Las Vegas) why is your homie coated in tan spray to make him look Dominican?

I'll grant you the cat's body is off the hook though.

But the nigga doesn't look like wonder bread.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> You know my feelings on Latina's in terms of physical beauty.  Here's a corollary...90% of Latina's have very warm personalities.  I don't know if it's because they have been raised in Hispanic families, which tend to be extremely tight, or if it's because of something else, but that quality only adds to their overall beauty to me.



I still can't believe you don't bring up the Israeli broads.

I'd let these young women sit on my face as often as they want. I'm not charging.




















The girls: http://img11.photobucket.com/albums/v34/pretorian669/GIRLS/roni_.jpg


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> See? I jumped in, Writ. I think Kim Bassinger is by far the most beautiful woman I've seen yet. She's part German, Irish, Swedish and Cherokee. The latter, probably why she's aged so well. And she's never needed make-up.



Sorry, Laurie, but this is so American.

Kim Bassinger is a white woman. One of my mixed raced nephews is white. White in phenotype. Have you ever seen photographs of Amerindians in U.S. territory during the 1800's or early 1900's? Indians in the U.S. today look more white than Adolf Hitler. Then you have Hugo Chavez as well as all the dark ass Mexicans who no one in the U.S. calls "Indian." 

Only in the U.S. can a nigga be "Indian" and run a Indian casino but look like a Viking or Zulu.

I'm telling you this as someone part German-American. Kim Bassinger is a white woman. And damn nice looking one at that. Has shit to do with Indian blood.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Gumby said:


> I like a man to look like a man. He can't be prettier than I am.   I am married to a fairly dark skinned Mexican man.



Does he have an ID?

How long does he plan on visiting the U.S.?


----------



## Like a Fox (May 7, 2010)

I think Sayid from LOST is beautiful




and Mr Eko




And hey, for good measure. Sawyer.





I don't discriminate. Well, only against people who aren't famous and haven't appeared in LOST.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 7, 2010)

I think Djimon has those guys beat.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Eluixa said:


>



You like Asian men in *martial arts *depictions. :? As opposed to short Asian niggas in business suits or a pair of regular jeans.

Nothing cliche about that. 

But I will give you props for at least liking them. Something like 40% of Asian-American women mess around with White-American men. In contrasts tom to the 6% or so of Black-American men that marry white women (Black-American women and the media would have you believe 94% is less than or equal to 6%)


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> I think Sayid from LOST is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You just want a multiracial threesome. :?


----------



## Like a Fox (May 7, 2010)

A threesome? Well by that measure it sounds like I wouldn't be invited. And that's no fun for anyone.


----------



## Edgewise (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I still can't believe you don't bring up the Israeli broads.
> 
> I'd let these young women sit on my face as often as they want. I'm not charging.
> 
> ...



6 out of the 7 are gorgeous.  However...

I've been around Jewish women my whole life.  Here's an inside secret:  Jewish women are needy.  They want, want, want, want, want, want, and want.  See those M-16's brandished by the foxes in your pics?  They are used for nagging their men to death.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 7, 2010)

Ah I see the Israeli appeal.





 Pretty.


----------



## Eluixa (May 7, 2010)

Jet Li is about five foot six, and were I too see him on the street, if he were just a teacher, I would still think he was beautiful. I am not into metrosexual at all. I don't like tight jeans on men. You could say, I am into the asian man that lived hundreds of years ago, wore long black hair braided, and brandished a sword. It's really hard to find pics of them on google, unless an actor is reinventing them on screen, so sue me. Yes, I love Jackie Chan and Jet Li in 'The Forbidden Kingdom', Jackie in Shanghai Noon.' 

Wow on Sayid, Fox, just wow, can't agree with you more. And the other two aren't half bad either. Enjoy your foursome!


----------



## Eluixa (May 7, 2010)

OK, Fox, the last is just a pretty baby, or maybe I am just getting old.


----------



## Blood (May 7, 2010)

*


----------



## Eluixa (May 7, 2010)

No idea who he is, but oh yes!


----------



## SilverMoon (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen photographs of Amerindians in U.S. territory during the 1800's or early 1900's?


Yes. And I think they're just beautiful people. Inside and out.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

Girls are more superficial than boys, as demonstrated by this thread. :clown:


----------



## MaggieG (May 7, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> See? I jumped in, Writ. I think Kim Bassinger is by far the most beautiful woman I've seen yet. She's part German, Irish, Swedish and Cherokee. The latter, probably why she's aged so well. And she's never needed make-up.
> 
> But then you have women in Africa who grossly elongate their necks with rings (a particular name for them which I've forgotten). And there, this is considered to be very attractive.
> 
> As for men body builders. There's no attraction there for me. All I see is a distorted body. And you may think Laurie is full of S**t when I say that I'm most attracted to a man's mind. I've dated traditionally good looking men and then not so traditionally good looking. Intelligence (with a sense of humour) is the common denominator for me. But if he looks like the Elephant Man, no matter how brainy, I'd have to pass...



Ok ... I started reading this thread, and had to stop at your post Laurie. I have always been physically "attracted" to dark-haired, or salt and pepper haired men with pale blue eyes ( any pale color of eyes actually works lol ) But that is physical attraction, not love. My husband and I have been married almost two years now. We met on line five years ago at a writing board. We fell out of touch ( no biggy... Happens all the time on this thing ) and a year later met back up again. I had never believed in on-line romances. I thought they were silly. Low and behold , arrogant little me started falling in love with this man who by that time I was talking to two hours a day, twice a day for six months. The way I told him I loved him was this. I told him one day he really needed to send me a picture. He asked " Why? " and I told him,

" Well hell ! To be honest I would like to know if I am in love with a troll ! " ( He had already seen pictures of me, and my family, as well as telling me he loved me ) He cracked up laughing , and suggested we meet. 

I would have loved the man no matter what he looked like. BUT ! When a salt, and peppered haired soldier with pale blue eyes walked up to me, I wiped the sweat from my brow, and thanked God for not being an ass that day ( he leaves that to my husband lol ) *grins* 

Oh... and by the way he is Italian. His family is from Milan


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

MaggieG said:


> Oh... and by the way he is Italian. His family is from Milan



Va bene. My sister married an Italian and lives in Milan. He's from the south, though, Vietri.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 7, 2010)

MaggieG said:
			
		

> We met on line five years ago at a writing board.


Am happy for you! Sometimes, these things don't work out.

I am partial to silver haired men myself. That would be my ex.


Oops! I love you Mermaid. You're a "speciman" of a man!


			
				Memaid on the breakwater said:
			
		

> Girls are more superficial than boys, as demonstrated by this thread. :clown:


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

For Mer: http://www.blogsantodomingo.com/2009/07/01/miss-elara-otra-modelo-dominicana-en-usa

Here's a Dominicana. Just on phenotype do you think all ethnicities tend to have the same averages of attractive looking people? 

Do you think England produces an equal or greater percentage of attractive looking women to the Dominican Republic? 

I don't ask for the purpose of debating you on the point. Rather my questions are merely digging for your _honest _(not national or ethnic pride) opinion.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Does that woman have writing on the side of her breast? :shock:


----------



## Gumby (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> Does he have an ID?
> 
> How long does he plan on visiting the U.S.?


 
Funny you should mention that. One time we went to T.J. and on the way back to the U.S., the Mexican border patrol hassled him, we never had any trouble with the U.S. border patrol.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

I don't know, Writ, and when you say England, you really have to include the whole British Isles. It depends on your view of beautiful. Do you think those girls are "sexier" than Kelly Brook, for example?

My own personal fancy woman was Nicole Kidman in the "Dead Calm" days. I haven't seen any movie stars who I've thought are as pretty as that since, but that's just me.


----------



## Sigg (May 7, 2010)

good lord, can someone please put a NSFW tag on this


----------



## Baron (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> For Mer:
> 
> 
> Do you think England produces an equal or greater percentage of attractive looking women to the Dominican Republic?



There are beautiful women everywhere.  I've travelled a bit but I've never seen anywhere that has a greater concentration of beautiful women than Kensington and Chelsea, London.  Not only are they beautiful but stylish as well and you'll find all nationalities there.  Chelsea girls every time.

If it comes down to a particular country that produces more than its fair share of beautiful women, it would have to be Ireland.

[video=youtube;8BglEyv5O2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BglEyv5O2Y[/video]


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

The Corrs get my vote for photos/videos posted so far.


----------



## HarryG (May 7, 2010)

I'm about as normal as everyone else on this thread, and I enjoyed all of the pretty pictures, but unless I'm mistaken, for my tastes, they're all facing the wrong way.

I fell in love with the English teacher at school, and every time she turned to write on the blackboard I nearly fainted.  She had the most beautiful bum, on the big side.

There's obviously something wrong with me, because I still bump into lamp posts when a woman walks towards me from the front and after she passes I have to turn round for a quick look to confirm my suspicions.  I'm seldom wrong, if she walks a certain way from the front, the behind invariably conforms to that walk.

As to ethnicity?  Yeah, the Latinas have it in abundance, and I don't care what colour their eyes are.  But then there was Marilyn Monroe, and she didn't look too bad from behind  either.

Women with degrees frighten me.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 7, 2010)

A tribute to mature women aging gracefully..."pretty" amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ynpt7ePXBg&feature=related

Now, of course, the justified question. "How many of these women had work done?" Oh, yes. Some. I can spot a job a mile away.

My list of woman who've had no help. And the others? Questionable.

Claudia Schiffer, Heather Graham, Ashley Judd, Halle Berry, Salma Hayek, Vanessa Williams, Diane Lane, Maria Bello and some more I may not have pinned down.

God help Nicole Kidman instead of the surgeons! Nothing on her face moves. She doesn't even get cast much because she can't "emote".


----------



## alanmt (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> My own personal fancy woman was Nicole Kidman in the "Dead Calm" days. I haven't seen any movie stars who I've thought are as pretty as that since, but *that's just me*.


 
Aren't you, in terms of appearance, a pretty fair representation of a male verison of Nicole Kidman, mermaid?


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

alanmt said:


> Aren't you, in terms of appearance, a pretty fair representation of a male verison of Nicole Kidman, mermaid?


 

No, she's much better looking than I am. Same hair colour as her naturally though.


----------



## Baron (May 7, 2010)

alanmt said:


> Aren't you, in terms of appearance, a pretty fair representation of a male verison of Nicole Kidman, mermaid?


 
Narcissism rears its head?  John Lennon and Yoko Ono looked like twins.


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> The Corrs get my vote for photos/videos posted so far.



I wonder what it's like for the brother -- knowing that no one is paying any attention to him. He's in each of their videos for about 3 seconds.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 7, 2010)

alanmt said:


> Aren't you, in terms of appearance, a pretty fair representation of a male verison of Nicole Kidman, mermaid?



Not quite...


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I wonder what it's like for the brother -- knowing that no one is paying any attention to him. He's in each of their videos for about 3 seconds.


 
He's not the beautiful one of the band but I should think he gets by alright.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> I don't know, Writ, and when you say England, you really have to include the whole British Isles. It depends on your view of beautiful. Do you think those girls are "sexier" than Kelly Brook, for example?
> 
> My own personal fancy woman was Nicole Kidman in the "Dead Calm" days. I haven't seen any movie stars who I've thought are as pretty as that since, but that's just me.



I had to look up this Kelly Brook on a internet search. I had no previous idea who she was. 

But I'm glad you introduced her to me. She is very nice looking and if she's English maybe I'll have to rethink my views or assumptions on English women. The only thing I would find disagreeing with her, as with Nicole Kidman, are their lack of behind.

Mostly - but not only - because of that I would have a sexual preference for the Dominica I showed. Those hips and rear end call for a _means_ to pregnancy. And I would feel it my civic and religious obligation to dutifully carry that process out.

Harry G, that was the funniest post. And I agree with you 100% about the preferred direction they should be facing. And especially funny was your tale about your former teacher. That was awesome. 

Baron, great sounding song, and those ladies had nice looking faces. But again, they're a bit thin. I don't know what it is with you white British cats with thin women that have small behinds. 

Silver, I have to give you credit, that was a very lovely video. I don't know why they put Jada Picket's skinny ass in their though. 


The photos I like of your homegirl, Mer. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0111639/

You can click them larger in the link.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I had to look up this Kelly Brook on a internet search. I had no previous idea who she was.
> 
> But I'm glad you introduced her to me. She is very nice looking and if she's English maybe I'll have to rethink my views or assumptions on English women. The only thing I would find disagreeing with her, as with Nicole Kidman, are their lack of behind.
> 
> ...





Well what's it with you and your big ass fetish?  Probably a cultural difference.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I had to look up this Kelly Brook on a internet search. I had no previous idea who she was.
> 
> But I'm glad you introduced her to me. She is very nice looking and if she's English maybe I'll have to rethink my views or assumptions on English women. The only thing I would find disagreeing with her, as with Nicole Kidman, are their lack of behind.
> 
> ...



I prefer the term "athletic" body.

Ilasir, lol.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, Writ. I thought an enlightening vid.

You boys jumped in on that one pretty quickly! Good! I see Nichole got it off to a start...still wish she had left her beautiful face alone!


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

Very beautiful women in your video, SM. They look far better than most 20 year-olds, that's for sure. Michelle Pfeiffer is hot.


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> I thought an enlightening vid.



That was like a Whitman's Sampler of lusciousness. But what about my favorite, Penelope Cruz? I agree that woman really come into their own after 30. And there's something about motherhood that does something too. I won't use the nasty acronym -- but I'm thinking it.



SilverMoon said:


> I see Nichole got it off to a start...still wish she had left her beautiful face alone!



It's a shame what some of these beautiful women do to themselves. Have you seen Meg Ryan? She look's like Jack Nicholson's Joker.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Have you seen Meg Ryan? She look's like Jack Nicholson's Joker.



No she doesn't. That's a bit over the top.

People cannot complain. We live in a very materialistic society, and for every woman you glorify for being attractive at an older age, there will be a dozen or more who feel inadequate and so try to correct that in whatever way they can. That's the problem, it's not with those who do have face lifts or botox, etc.


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

I’m not complaining -- just making an observation. There are all kinds of women, Hollywood and elsewhere, who make the decision to age gracefully. People like Meg Ryan could look around and see what happens when cosmetic surgery doesn’t go well -- and if often doesn’t. That’s a risk she took, so she could squeeze a few more years out of her career. She has no one to blame but herself.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I’m not complaining -- just making an observation. There are all kinds of women, Hollywood and elsewhere, who make the decision to age gracefully. People like Meg Ryan could look around and see what happens when cosmetic surgery doesn’t go well -- and if often doesn’t. That’s a risk she took, so she could squeeze a few more years out of her career. She has no one to blame but herself.


 
Aging gracefully is probably more of a fake idea than having surgery. What you mean is there are people who are satisfied with their appearance without having to have cosmetic surgery as they age. Mature women still wear their make-up, do their hair, buy expensive clothes. It's all part of the same thing, (it's all cheating) you're kidding yourself if you think otherwise.


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> What you mean is there are people who are satisfied with their appearance without having to have cosmetic surgery as they age.



Yes, that's precisely what I do mean by aging gracefully -- which I think makes perfect sense in the context of this conversation. 

And no, I don't think you can equate wearing make up or nice clothes to surgery that might cause permanent disfigurement. It's just not the same thing at all.


----------



## Sam (May 7, 2010)

Baron said:


> If it comes down to a particular country that produces more than its fair share of beautiful women, it would have to be Ireland.



It's interesting that you mention this, Rob. The most beautiful woman I've ever seen in my life is not an actress, nor a celebrity, nor a porn star. She's a girl in my university. Little petite thing, about five three, maybe weighs a buck ten, blonde-haired, and has the most incredible face I've ever seen. Honestly, there isn't a word in the English language that could adequately describe how beautiful she is. The only thing that could come close is "angelic".


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Yes, that's precisely what I do mean by aging gracefully -- which I think makes perfect sense in the context of this conversation.
> 
> And no, I don't think you can equate wearing make up or nice clothes to surgery that might cause permanent disfigurement. It's just not the same thing at all.



It is the same mentality to achieve an aesthetic result. The implications are different, sure.

You're using the term "aging gracefully" very flexibly. To me, aging gracefully is not the same thing as getting older. You are implicitly making the point that you think people should age with grace and some people just don't feel that way about themselves when their body starts heading south. What can you say or do? Force them to like it?


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> To me, aging gracefully is not the same thing as getting older.



I didn't say it was.




Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> You are implicitly making the point that you think people should age with grace and some people just don't feel that way about themselves when their body starts heading south.



No, I'm not saying that at all. It's perfectly natural to take reasonable -- and safe -- measures toward maintaining a more youthful appearance. That can include makeup or wearing clothes that are more flattering or making lifestyle changes like eating better and exercising.

I'm just saying that undergoing plastic surgery is a risk, and often, judging by the outcomes you often see, it's probably one not worth taking. 

We could all go on about how we put too much emphases on beauty and youth, and of course there is truth that. Just look at this thread. But I think it's a little sad to see someone like Meg Ryan, who would no doubt still be lovely, disfigure herself. Blame society if you want, but there's a point where personal responsibility comes into it. No one forced her under the knife.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

Kenny Rogers and Joan Rivers held her down and forced her to do it. Cher was the anaesthetist.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I didn't say it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't blame anyone because I don't have a problem with it while the cultural norm is to judge people by what they look like. I think that's less hypocritical, personally.


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> I don't blame anyone because I don't have a problem with it while the cultural norm is to judge people by what they look like. I think that's less hypocritical, personally.



Yet in the your first response to me, it sure sounds like you are blaming "a very materialistic society" for bad face lifts. I wouldn't disagree with that entirely. But ultimately it's up to the individual. Again, it's about personal responsibly. I get tired of people blaming every little thing on society.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x-MX7jmsrs


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Yet in the your first response to me, it sure sounds like you are blaming "a very materialistic society" for bad face lifts. I wouldn't disagree with that entirely. But ultimately it's up to the individual. Again, it's about personal responsibly. I get tired of people blaming every little thing on society.


 
The problem is with people who are too quick to judge and make comments that somebody looks like Jack Nicholson's joker, regardless of whether they've had surgery or not, as though that person is a slab of meat. Society is absolutely full of that and it's a monster that feeds itself. While you are still making aesthetic judgments about somebody else's face/body how can you complain when they make aesthetic judgments about their own face/body? At least it's their own. That's why, as entitled as you are to your own opinion, I think it's totally hypocritical.


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> The problem is with people who are too quick to judge and make comments that somebody looks like Jack Nicholson's joker, *regardless of whether they've had surgery or not*, as though that person is a slab of meat. Society is absolutely full of that and it's a monster that feeds itself. While you are still making aesthetic judgments about somebody else's face/body how can you complain when they make aesthetic judgments about their own face/body? At least it's their own. That's why, as entitled as you are to your own opinion, I think it's totally hypocritical.



But my comments weren't directed at someone who has not had plastic surgery, where they? No. They were aimed at someone, who _by her own choice _and at her own risk, disfigured herself. That's my opinion of the outcome of her surgery -- and there isn't anything hypocritical about it.

Later.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

ethics and civility


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

JosephB said:


> But my comments weren't directed at someone who has not had plastic surgery, where they? No. They were aimed at someone, who _by her own choice _and at her own risk, disfigured herself. That's my opinion of the outcome of her surgery -- and there isn't anything hypocritical about it.
> 
> Later.


 
I said whether they'd had plastic surgery or not. It's one of those strange things I find people do. They'll criticise Michael Jackson or anybody else who has had what they consider too much surgery, and they usually do it in the most casual way which I don't think is really all that justified. I don't disagree with you that people who have a face lift without really thinking about the implications are behaving negligently, and it can only be to their own detriment. That isn't the same as saying that people should all just age gracefully, or whatever other sound bite to that effect.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> I said whether they'd had plastic surgery or not. It's one of those strange things I find people do. They'll criticise Michael Jackson or anybody else who has had what they consider too much surgery, and they usually do it in the most casual way which I don't think is really all that justified. I don't disagree with you that people who have a face lift without really thinking about the implications are behaving negligently, and it can only be to their own detriment. That isn't the same as saying that people should all just age gracefully, or whatever other sound bite to that effect.



Women have no more struggles with their looks and self esteem than men, nor do they expend any more energy (calories) and time attempting to dramatically reshape themselves than men. 

I scoff at the idea buying a pair of jeans or wearing makeup equates to the time and energy (calories) required to transform one's body through body building.

I'm not the most active person and I think it's fair to say I'm more physically active than 99% of the female population in Milwaukee. I suspect that extends to most the United States and even much the U.K.

In fact America's problem is not women burning calories or occupying significant hours working out. America's contemporary problem among both males and females is obesity and heart disease. I'm a crack head an my first semester of college (as a non-traditional student mind you) I was outrunning women and men younger (and the same age range too) than me on the treadmill. I also ran on the treadmill at increasingly higher and varying speeds during the phy-ed class. Every single woman walked at a nice comfortable pace on the treadmill. 

To the contrary women have it easier than males when it comes to looks. I was short and playing running back at 80 something pounds my freshman year of high school getting crushed by boys that were mammoth size compared to me. That's what males do, they risk injury or life and limb to be noticed and successfully competitively. Some males and females are simply blessed at birth with awesome genetics. Others of us have to work harder or lose.

The Jackson family and the Dominican Sammy Sosa all used products to surgically or chemically alter their looks permanently - to a degree most (not all but most) us don't go to.

Is some of this due to pressures in society? Yes.

Can societal pressure to be or look like this or that be unfair or even horse shit at times? Yes.

But is it possible some *men* and *women* are more vain than others? I think so.

Sammy Sosa perms his hair (I've done it before) and it costs at barber or beautician shops about the same price women pay to get their hair did up. Especially if you get finger waves.

Frankly, some of these metrosexual men spend more time and money on their hair, skin, and getting their eyebrows lined up than most women do. Arguably Puerto Rican men are "prettier" than Puerto Rican women. You should see some of them mutha fuckas with their lined eyebrows and exquisitely and extravagantly done braids. And their braid lengths, that is to say their hair, are longer than many women.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> Women have no more struggles with their looks and self esteem than men, nor do they expend any more energy (calories) and time attempting to dramatically reshape themselves than men.
> 
> I scoff at the idea buying a pair of jeans or wearing makeup equates to the time and energy (calories) required to transform one's body through body building.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with some of that, although I think the pressures are just different rather being more or less on men or women. I think both are incredibly vain/insecure due to societal pressure and their own basic needs/desires. Vain pursuits abound in both sexes. The argument I was having with Joe is how you can justify making aesthetic judgments about others and then condemn somebody who makes an aesthetic judgment regarding themself you just disagree with?

When it comes to plastic surgery, it is still mostly women who go under the knife. I think that is possibly because it is deemed more socially acceptable for women than it is for men, rather than women being more preoccupied with their own looks. It is my experience that men are just as concerned as women with looking good, the preparation for both is just different, unless the person happens to be a transvestite.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Sammy Sosa before and after: http://www.examiner.com/x-14795-Page-One-Examiner~y2009m11d12-Sammy-Sosa-before-and-after-pictures

Pictured with his wife.














> And indeed, Sammy Sosa's own explanation is that he has been using a  skin cream to soften his face (along the lines of a conditioner) and  this is what has lightened his skin color.


At least Sammy Sosa had better fashion taste than Michael Jackson. Both of them had issues with their racial makeup though. I suspect both of them have had vanity issues as well. 

I'm not against cosmetic surgery though. Too much of it is probably a problem, however. 

Supposedly quite a number of female celebrities have had some minor cosmetic surgery.

Halle Berry - celebrated in that older woman video Silver M. posted - is accused of having had nose surgery to make her nose more in conformity to the European norm. Lost of women in Rio de Janeiro get breast implants too.

Of course poor or working class women can't afford cosmetic surgery. If you're a Brazilian male and poor I think the Brazilian state will pay for your sex change though. 

The thing is people have to become content with themselves. And like you I don't think most women grow more physically beautiful once they past 30. The same can probably be said of men. But we judge men more by their pocketbooks or social status, so, they jump off roof tops when stock markets crash. 

Some of us actually become more physically attractive as we increasingly age. I would be one of those that fall in this category. American girls so subject to "superficial beauty pressures" wouldn't give my ugly, short, thin, acne covered ass the time of day. I never went to prom (most girls do) and I never had a date to a Marine Corps Ball. But with age (and my attitude is 100 times worse than it was in my younger years) my body has matured more to that of a man - a young man's body of 28ish or so - but I'm in my latter 30's. My face has lost its acne. With no car, worse clothing, no job, and a crack addiction I get more women and more Black-American women flirting with me than I did at age 23 when I was at my prime (mentally, economically, but not physically per se). And I'm a meaner son of a bitch than I ever was. I also "diss" these women. 

So, the travails of women are overstated.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> I agree with some of that, although I think the pressures are just different rather being more or less on men or women. I think both are incredibly vain/insecure due to societal pressure and their own basic needs/desires. Vain pursuits abound in both sexes. *The argument I was having with Joe is how you can justify making aesthetic judgments about others and then condemn somebody who makes an aesthetic judgment regarding themself you just disagree with?*



Ok, I can find no problem with that.



> When it comes to plastic surgery, it is still mostly women who go under the knife. I think that is possibly because it is deemed more socially acceptable for women than it is for men, rather than women being more preoccupied with their own looks. It is my experience that men are just as concerned as women with looking good, *the preparation for both is just different, unless the person happens to be a transvestite.*



LMAO. Very good, Mer.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 7, 2010)

Moderan said:
			
		

> Kenny Rogers and Joan Rivers held her down and forced her to do it. Cher was the anaesthetist.


Absolutely, hysterical!



			
				Writ-with-Hand said:
			
		

> I don't think most women grow more physically beautiful once they past 30.


Hey, Writ! You just hurt my feelings! But I'm not going for a face lift, cause I don't need one. Na, na, na, na!

Really, great discussions! Laurie


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Mer, I don't know if these kinds of braid styles are common or popular in England or the U.K. but check out the kind of braids Puerto Rican dudes get. I must admit I like their style with that. 

Short videos:

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8kQLGiUnVA

2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB-OwjoQZF4&feature=related

3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sw60EYLArs&feature=related

4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2Uua9Pye74&feature=related


----------



## caelum (May 7, 2010)

Something I read once was people are attracted to people of dissimilar genes to themselves, different races etc.  The biological reason is to diversify genes, to draw offspring from as wide a selection of genes as possible.  I know it's at least a little true for me, because my family and I are very blonde and I find brunettes the most attractive.  Though also redheads, with their yummy freckles.  As for hot celebrities, Eva Green's very beautiful.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

No diving in the gene pool. Lifeguards not on duty.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

caelum said:


> Something I read once was people are attracted to people of dissimilar genes to themselves, different races etc.  The biological reason is to diversify genes, to draw offspring from as wide a selection of genes as possible.  I know it's at least a little true for me, because my family and I are very blonde and I find brunettes the most attractive.  Though also redheads, with their yummy freckles.  As for hot celebrities, Eva Green's very beautiful.


 

I used to have freckles, but they've deserted me now, thankfully. Although I still have one on my cheek. It's just there to tell me that it's survival of the fittest in action. The gene that produced that freckle will go on... and on. :lone:


----------



## Edgewise (May 7, 2010)

moderan said:


> No diving in the gene pool. Lifeguards not on duty.


 
What do we need a lifeguard for?  It's only 6.7 billion people deep.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> What do we need a lifeguard for?  It's only 6.7 billion people deep.


 Pool sharks.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> What do we need a lifeguard for?  It's only 6.7 billion people deep.


 
Each person has over 3 billion base pairs of nucleotide monomers, though Edge. So it's quite a large "gene pool". *Sticks tongue out*.


----------



## caelum (May 7, 2010)

How dangerous diving into the gene pool is all depends on how deep you go.  I don't plan on diving any deeper than, one sec need to find my ruler, okay well the ruler's not long enough, but deep.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

caelum said:


> How dangerous diving into the gene pool is all depends on how deep you go.  I don't plan on diving any deeper than, one sec need to find my ruler, okay well the ruler's not long enough, but deep.


 

You're a sea anemone in shark-infested waters.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

Anemone of yours is anemone of mine
*ducks*


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> Hey, Writ! You just hurt my feelings! But I'm not going for a face lift, cause I don't need one. Na, na, na, na!
> 
> Really, great discussions! Laurie



Well I just mean to say _most _women and men seem to peak in their physical looks somewhere in their 20's. That's not a bad thing. It's better to experience some peak at some point rather than never at all. Imagine the person born with a major physical deformity or a teenager that becomes a severe burn victim over their face and most their body.

It's the glass half full vs half empty thing. None of us can remain impeccable sex gods forever. Time will take it's course. Time takes or fades beauty just as it eventually takes parents, friends, and siblings from us.

There are some women and men that actually improve in physical looks later in life than most people. But this is not the norm.

Why I'm not against cosmetic surgery is not because I advocate people run to it. I'm not against cosmetic surgery because I'm empathetic to the very humanly desire to look sexy or better yet to improve upon certain physical flaws (e.g. uneven breasts, cleft lip). If getting breast implants drastically improves the confidence and emotional state of a woman with small breasts (I'm a butt man and not so much a breast man, so, I can find small breasts on a woman with a nice butt perfectly sexy) then I say she should go for it.

I once queried a dermatologist about cosmetic surgery on my face. I had acne scarring. Fortunately mine was never as severe a scarring as some. Nonetheless I wanted improvements. However, "blacks" could not get dermabrasion type surgery at that time, accept supposedly by one Black-American doctor that pioneered a method for blacks. The usual way left blacks with discoloration.

My scarring has actually naturally improved with age. From a rate between 1 and 10 with 10 being the highest amount of psychological concern and suffering, I would say my minimal facial scarring concerns me at about a 1 or 1.5. It's not really a big deal to me. And I'm never going to be a super model. So what. :roll:

I find people's preoccupation with their declining looks in their 40's and so forth rather lame. I grant exception to men and women balding. So, it's a good sign, Laurie, that you're not going for that face lift.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> None of us can remain impeccable sex gods forever.


Dislikes this.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

caelum said:


> Something I read once was people are attracted to people of dissimilar genes to themselves, different races etc.  The biological reason is to diversify genes, to draw offspring from as wide a selection of genes as possible.  I know it's at least a little true for me, because my family and I are very blonde and I find brunettes the most attractive.  Though also redheads, with their yummy freckles.  As for hot celebrities, Eva Green's very beautiful.



I like red heads too.

But I thought people tended to date and marry people of their same race and socio-economic background. An exception perhaps being Asian-American women that prefer white men to Asian men.

I like this Dominican woman and she is of the same racial "range" of phenotype as me. I just think some ethnicities are less physically attractive than others. Does that make me racist or ethnocentric? I dunno. I'm not going to fuck with any pygmy women if that's what you'll ask me.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

Just had to add this white woman. Because she's French (or at least playing the part of one) and I have a thing for French women and Russian women. I like they way they sound. French women also are said to have a sexy way about them.

Regardless, this woman's complexion and looks are fantastic.

Windows commercial with "Charline." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3IEZ3jgudc

I will have to give the English this though. The English and Irish (I guess the Scottish too) have an AWESOME sounding spoken English. I especially like the way the Irish sound. I imagine a woman speaking like that to me early in the morning could give me a hard-on.


----------



## Sam (May 8, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I especially like the way the Irish sound. I imagine a woman speaking like that to me early in the morning could give me a hard-on.



First, I'd need to know where you heard the accent. Was it from a real Irish girl, or an accent an actress put on to imitate an Irish girl? If it's the latter, I hate to disabuse you but that's usually not a proper Irish accent. 

But I do agree with you. I think Irish people speak English better than the English. Which is a shame, because Irish is an awesome-sounding language.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 8, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> My own personal fancy woman was Nicole Kidman in the "Dead Calm" days. I haven't seen any movie stars who I've thought are as pretty as that since


And she was born where, exactly????


----------



## SilverMoon (May 8, 2010)

> And she was born where, exactly????


From where all the beautiful people hail, OX! _wink wink_



			
				Writ-with-Hand said:
			
		

> French women also are said to have a sexy way about them


I have been to France and particularly in Paris, the women a just beautiful _and_ sexy. They have that _Joi de vivre_, that love of life going on. (I must not forget the men!)
Not one visible face lift on the older women. They are all mostly thin with beautiful long necks. Now, they will walk down the streets arm in arm with their proud husbands who don't mind their wrinkles. Their expression lines. It was so refreshing to see! They do have that "something going on for them" and it is sexy.



			
				Writ-with-Hand said:
			
		

> So, it's a good sign, Laurie, that you're not going for that face lift.


Never. I say this now. But as the years pass if I entertain the thought I know I will be thinking of all the botched up jobs. I'd really like to age naturally.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 8, 2010)

Baron said:


> If it comes down to a particular country that produces more than its fair share of beautiful women, it would have to be Ireland.


 
You need to get out more. There's more to Ireland than Kinsale.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Writ-with-Hand*
> 
> 
> None of us can remain impeccable sex gods forever.


 


Like a Fox said:


> Dislikes this.


 
And some of us never were.:shock:


----------



## The Backward OX (May 8, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> A tribute to mature women aging gracefully..."pretty" amazing!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ynpt7ePXBg&feature=related


Sandra Bullock & Demi Moore were obviously on that list just to make up the numbers. 

And apparently there are no beautiful lesbians anywhere.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 8, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I like this Dominican woman and she is of the same racial "range" of phenotype as me.


 
She'll have a moustache before she's forty. I'll bet quids on it.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 8, 2010)

BackwardOX said:
			
		

> And apparently there are no beautiful lesbians anywhere


 
They did not put Jodi Foster on that list or Tammy Lynn Michaels, partner of Melissa Etheridge, who's stunning.

But in general I beg to differ, OX. My town has a small lesbian community. You have your dikes and then what you call your "lipstick lesbians". The latter can be absolutely beautiful. And just to add. I have been oggeled by dikes and must tell you they're way more overt than some men. Disturbing...


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> They did not put Jodi Foster on that list or Tammy Lynn Michaels, partner of Melissa Etheridge, who's stunning.
> 
> But in general I beg to differ, OX. My town has a small lesbian community. You have your dikes and then what you call your "lipstick lesbians". The latter can be absolutely beautiful. And just to add. I have been oggeled by dikes and must tell you they're way more overt than some men. Disturbing...


 
They are disproportionately small in number, however. Most lesbians have cropped hair, wear baggy jeans and shirts and, oddly, some of them even carry knives around with them. A lot of them have a serious attitude problem, too.

There's a big difference, too, between those girls who consider themselves bisexual and full-blown lesbians. Most of those lesbians hate men, especially straight men, and look rough, some of the bi girls can be very pretty and have none of the attitude problems. In fact, they can be quite personable.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 8, 2010)

> Most of those lesbians hate men, especially straight men, and look rough


I cannot dispute this. In the 70's, when living in Manhattan, I had to make my way through protest signs and hairy arm pits. A parade of hate.



> bi girls can be very pretty and have none of the attitude problems. In fact, they can be quite personable. :wink:


I agree. I had a friendship, strictly, with a bi-sexual woman. Very attractive and very brilliant. She went black men, white men. Black women, white women. Yes. Very personable and complex.


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> I cannot dispute this. In the 70's, when living in Manhattan, I had to make my way through protest signs and hairy arm pits. A parade of hate.
> 
> 
> I agree. I had a friendship, strictly, with a bi-sexual woman. Very attractive and very brilliant. She went black men, white men. Black women, white women. Yes. Very personable and complex.



Very personable, in that case. :lone:


----------



## SilverMoon (May 8, 2010)

Indeed!


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 8, 2010)

Sam W said:


> First, I'd need to know where you heard the accent. Was it from a real Irish girl, *or an accent an actress put on to imitate an Irish girl?* If it's the latter, I hate to disabuse you but that's usually not a proper Irish accent.
> 
> But I do agree with you. I think Irish people speak English better than the English. Which is a shame, because Irish is an awesome-sounding language.



In all honesty, Sam, I suspect it was the latter. I only say "suspect" because I usually have no idea what nation of origin a actress or actor comes from. I know for certain I only met one woman from Ireland in my life and that was not even in Milwaukee. Her accent was not particularly strong now that I think of it.

I went to youtube and typed in Irish accent. A bunch of videos came up. I have to admit the sound I thought was pure Ireland was coming from Americans mimicking the Irish accent.

I listened to a interview of Colin Farrell and his was not as "strong" an accent I thought of the Irish. Truth be told I'm not sure I could distinguish him from a Brit. And I have trouble distinguishing the Brits from the Aussies at times. The only reason I know Ox is Aussie is because he likes to eat kangaroo. 

Frank McCourt has a bit of a strong accent though. 

Frank: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IacHUQGVdI

This is what I've imagined the Irish sound something like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9JgXRiP72E&feature=related

I saw some movie but I can't remember the name, and the main characters were Irish and in Ireland. The woman had a strong Irish accent and to me it sounded so very sexy or at least lyrical.


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

The Irish accent is lovely to listen to but the Scottish accent always sounds crass, and more humorous to me. It's part of the reason I love Billy Connolly as a comedian. The English accent is just boring.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 8, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> The Irish accent is lovely to listen to but the Scottish accent always sounds crass, and more humorous to me. It's part of the reason I love Billy Connolly as a comedian. *The English accent is just boring.*



That's because you hear it all the time. But there is a certain poetic sound to the English - much more so than to us Americans. American English is like a Ford auto plant. It cuts down trees and builds highways for efficiency and profit. 


Ox, forget about Nicole Kidman. She has a lovely face but she's too thin with not enough ass. Go Latina. Go Colombian. They make more than good cocaine in that mutha fucka.

Latina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMrpsghKUhI


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> That's because you hear it all the time. But there is a certain poetic sound to the English - much more so than to us Americans. American English is like a Ford auto plant. It cuts down trees and builds highways for efficiency and profit.
> 
> 
> Ox, forget about Nicole Kidman. She has a lovely face but she's too thin with not enough ass. Go Latina. Go Colombian. They make more than good cocaine in that mutha fucka.
> ...



The English have loads of regional accents, however. Those in Liverpool sound totally  different to those in Oxford, for example, and they both sound very  different to where I am from. Most people who don't spend any real time  in the southwest think everybody has a country/farmer's accent but  that's incorrect. Most people where I live just tend to have a much  softer English accent. That's partially because so many people have  migrated away from the more populated, urban areas and set up home here,  and the county itself is particularly large, with quite a variety of  accents.

You will not find the Scousers or those from Newcastle particularly poetic, lol, and the Black country accent (popularly known as Bummie), is hilarious.


----------



## Baron (May 8, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> The only reason I know Ox is Aussie is because he likes to eat kangaroo.



That's a gourmet meal for Edna.  Most days it's dingo steaks and Vegemite sandwiches.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> American English is like a Ford auto plant. It cuts down trees and builds highways for efficiency and profit.


Just lovely. Not true of the south though.


----------



## Sam (May 8, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> The Irish accent is lovely to listen to but the Scottish accent always sounds crass, and more humorous to me. It's part of the reason I love Billy Connolly as a comedian. The English accent is just boring.



Because of the accent, Scotland's a goldmine for comedians. Billy Connolly is probably my favourite all-time comedian. But the funniest man on the planet right now is in fact English. A Bristolian, actually. Lee Evans. I had the pleasure of seeing him live during his last tour, and I laughed so hard that I couldn't breathe. There was a husband and wife beside me and the husband turned to me, dying for breath, and spat, "Someone tell him to stop talking before I die!"


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

[ot]I'd actually opt for Louis CK. I like Billy and Lee Evans, but Louis CK just kills me.[/ot]


----------



## Sam (May 8, 2010)

[ot]Sorry, should have preceded that "the funniest man" with a "in my opinion". [/ot]


----------



## Sam (May 8, 2010)

[ot]I always thought Sinbad (David Adkins) was the funniest clean comedian I've ever seen. Bill Cosby is right up there too.[/ot]


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Because of the accent, Scotland's a goldmine for comedians. Billy Connolly is probably my favourite all-time comedian. But the funniest man on the planet right now is in fact English. A Bristolian, actually. Lee Evans. I had the pleasure of seeing him live during his last tour, and I laughed so hard that I couldn't breathe. There was a husband and wife beside me and the husband turned to me, dying for breath, and spat, "Someone tell him to stop talking before I die!"


 

I've never found Lee Evans particularly funny, strangely enough. Just doesn't do it for me.

The boys on Have I got news for you are fantastic for a laugh, though. They made one joke about the Hadron Collider* and in that classic, pattern of three comedy style that really had me roaring with laughter, which is unsual for me because I am one of those people who laughs internally at jokes most of the time.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

[ot]Norm Crosby was always my favorite clean comedian. Much more in the Victor Borge tradition of wordplay and word games, which I adore. Tom Lehrer too. Modern comedians by and large leave me cold. They just aren't funny. Norm is largely forgotten. It's difficult to even find his routines.
Never heard of that comedy troupe, Mermaid. I'll look out for them.[/ot]


----------



## HarryG (May 8, 2010)

What I've learned from this thread is that Writ is a male chauvinist pig (MCP), just like myself.  It's not a compliment, a lady presented me with an MCP tie once, I still have it, and being a sneaky fucker I wear it occasionally hoping that nobody knows what it means.

Extremely unkindly, there's an old Scottish saying, and these old sayings are usually true, which says that you don't look at the mantelpiece when you're stoking the fire.

I prefer to keep it simple, if I fear disappointment, I don't look down.


----------



## Edgewise (May 8, 2010)

moderan said:


> Just lovely. Not true of the south though.


 
I read somewhere that the Southern accent is phonologically closer to English english than any other American dialect..


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 8, 2010)

HarryG said:


> *What I've learned from this thread is that Writ is a male chauvinist pig (MCP), just like myself.  It's not a compliment, a lady presented me with an MCP tie once, I still have it, and being a sneaky fucker I wear it occasionally hoping that nobody knows what it means.*
> 
> Extremely unkindly, there's an old Scottish saying, and these old sayings are usually true, which says that you don't look at the mantelpiece when you're stoking the fire.
> 
> I prefer to keep it simple, if I fear disappointment, I don't look down.



:lol:


----------



## Baron (May 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZhS4UMBKz2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhS4UMBKz2Y[/video]

Just for you, Mod.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

[ot]Not bad for talking head sketch comedy. Moments reminiscent of old SatNiteLive and a Pythonish sense of satire. Some actual wit also. Thank you.

Here's something fun from the archives:
Pigeons[/ot]


----------



## The Backward OX (May 8, 2010)

HarryG said:


> Extremely unkindly, there's an old Scottish saying, and these old sayings are usually true, which says that you don't look at the mantelpiece when you're stoking the fire.


Or, as we say downunda, "Put a bag over their head and they're all the same."


----------



## Edgewise (May 8, 2010)

^

They all look the same in the dark.


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> ^
> 
> They all look the same in the dark.


 
That's no fun.


----------



## Foxee (May 8, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> That's no fun.


Finally, something I can agree with.


----------



## Edgewise (May 8, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> That's no fun.


 
They all feel the same in the dark?


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> I read somewhere that the Southern accent is phonologically closer to English english than any other American dialect..


Doesn't really sound it. I've been to various locations in Jolly Olde. Most of the Southeast speakers I've encountered have impeccable manners, though. Especially compared to city folk from the north. Central midwesterners have that flat nasal twang that the news anchors like to affect...and I got so used to Chicagah-ese that almost anything except Brooklyn or Bostonian sounded melodious.
I'm sure you know the Chicagah-ese very well. Hizzoner senior especially embodied it.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 8, 2010)

moderan said:


> Doesn't really sound it. I've been to various locations in Jolly Olde. Most of the Southeast speakers I've encountered have impeccable manners, though. Especially compared to city folk from the north. Central midwesterners have that flat nasal twang that the news anchors like to affect...and I got so used to Chicagah-ese that almost anything except Brooklyn or Bostonian sounded melodious.
> I'm sure you know the Chicagah-ese very well. Hizzoner senior especially embodied it.




It's not true.  Southern English is no closer to British English than any other US dialect group.


----------



## Baron (May 8, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> It's not true.  *Southern English* is no closer to *British English* than any other US dialect group.


 
Do you require a proof reader?


----------



## Like a Fox (May 8, 2010)

moderan said:


> [ot]I'd actually opt for Louis CK. I like Billy and Lee Evans, but Louis CK just kills me.[/ot]


Me too!

The skit where his daughter coughs in his mouth had me in a fit for weeks. It got really awkward for the other people in the room...


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 8, 2010)

More IDF girls.

Edge, I'm sorry, but I'd want to see this one in particular.

1. http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/773/img6399.jpg

2. http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9904/img6408d.jpg




IDF Navy girls.

3. http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/3005880060_7230c3c49e_o.jpg

And one badass Colombian woman with guns and cocaine.

4. http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/ameri...n=Feed:+rss/cnn_topstories+(RSS:+Top+Stories)


----------



## Like a Fox (May 8, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Or, as we say downunda, "Put a bag over their head and they're all the same."



My old housemate was a self-proclaimed prawn hunter. 
Prawns - Toss the head, keep the body.


----------



## Teve Torbes (May 8, 2010)

I would have to say that so-called Nordic women are the most attractive.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 8, 2010)

One last one tonight.

Venya Carolina a domincana entertainer/musician.






Notice she eats like a woman. That's one reason for her curvaceous body. She doesn't look like she's been leaning twelve months over a toilet bowl vomiting.

Vids: http://www.myspace.com/venyacarolina1


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 8, 2010)

Baron said:


> Do you require a proof reader?



No, why?


----------

